# Graphics Contest #35 - Quincy - VOTING



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Voting will last one week, closing on Feb 22 at 12:00 pm. Good luck everyone!

Original photo:









------------------------------------------------

*#1:*









*#2:*









*#3:*









*#4:*









*#5:*


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

#5 is so superb!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes....number 5 reminds me of a 1960's Peter Max poster...far out, man :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I like number 3.  I'm very conservative.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I love and voted for 5, I love it. One day I will be able to do that!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Congratulations, *FELIS*!  You get to start the next contest thread!


----------

